# 70 LeMans Sport - Tire Size



## bigmackloud (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey,

This is my first post here so I should probably introduce myself. In short my mom still has her first car, a '70 Lemans Sport Conv. 350 2bbl, pretty sure it has a/c. automatic. yellow with the light tan interior. any ways, the car has been sitting for as long as i can remember, atleast 15 years, but always stored inside. so aside from a few rust spots and general wear, it's in good shape. 90k miles on it. mostly original as far as i know. My goal is to get the car running for her again and sneak in some upgrades if i can. I work at a performance shop, but we specialize more in Jeeps, 4x4s, and Diesel trucks, but then again we have a 66 Mustang and 69 Z28 in the shop right now, so we enjoy a variety of hobbies. the car is still at my parents house but the tires are dry rotted and flat. I know my mom will want the old school Cragar SS rims. so i'm thinking i might as well go ahead and get tires and wheels for it so that when i go to pick up the car i can swap on the new tires and wheels and it will be easier to load onto the trailer. (doesn't run, and it's hard to push a car with flat tires)

with all that said, what size tires do you guys recommend? probably won't ever see the drag strip, more of a cruiser for my mom. but she loves that old muscle car look, so let's stick some meats under there.

also what the bolt pattern on these cars?

and if you want to offer any other info on this car like factory specs or recommended upgrades, i'm all ears and very appreciative.

Thanks,
bigmac

PS: I searched, i promise.


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

You should be able to see tire sizes on the old tires ... If they're something like G70 14, you're probably looking at a 14 x 7 wheel with a 215 70 14. I couldn't tell you the bolt pattern dimensions, other than it's most likely a 5 bolt pattern. Most wheel stores should be able to look up the correct bolt pattern.

If you've got along the lines of a G78, you'd go with a 215 75. My old skylark (70) used F78 14's, which would be along the lines of about a 195 75 14.

All that being said, I have American Racing Torque Thrusts on my GTO in 15x7 with 235 60 15's, and it still has that "old school" muscle car look. I'm looking to put some drag radials on the rear, and am likely going with either Mickey Thompson ET Streets, or Hoosiers, but they're going to be 255 60 15's (that's as wide as I can go on a 15x7).

Hope this helps, and welcome to the boards!

If you do a Yahoo or google search for tire size conversions, you can find any number of conversion charts to convert the old tire sizes to new tire sizes. The key is to keep the same overall wheel diameter if you want your speedo to stay accurate. I think the original wheel diameter for a G7014 is 26.1 inches...


----------



## bigmackloud (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Not sure what tire size is on there now. The car is at my parents house 1.5 hrs way. Regardless though, i don't want the same size on there again. Shooting for a 15" rim. probably just run the BFG T/A tires. cheap and a classic look.

A 245/60/15 would be a 26.8" tires. Fairly close. I guess my question is what is the largest tire that will fit?? and what size rim and back spacing??


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

bigmackloud said:


> Thanks for the info. Not sure what tire size is on there now. The car is at my parents house 1.5 hrs way. Regardless though, i don't want the same size on there again. Shooting for a 15" rim. probably just run the BFG T/A tires. cheap and a classic look.
> 
> A 245/60/15 would be a 26.8" tires. Fairly close. I guess my question is what is the largest tire that will fit?? and what size rim and back spacing??


Hey bigmack,
I run 245/60/14 on my 70 GTO. If you want any suggestions on tires besides BFG, try Dunlop GT Qualifiers. I have them on mine and they were a good bit cheaper than the BFGs. The look great and have that old school muscle look.









Russ


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

Russ, that is one sweet looking goat ...


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

BobG said:


> Russ, that is one sweet looking goat ...


Why, thank you Bob. I'm quite proud of her, myself! 

Russ


----------



## bigmackloud (Aug 13, 2007)

So what's the largest (tallest and widest) tire that will fit front and rear? Not saying that's what I want, but just so i know where the limits are. Any suggestions on rim backspacing? Anyone know the bolt pattern?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

the set that`s on my `65 I`ve tried on a friends `69 and they looked great. They are Cregars 15x10 rims with about a 5in backspace, 4 3/4 bolt pattern. Tires are a 290-50-15s. I couldn`t get anything bigger under mine.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I am new here so please allow some errors and omissions on my behalf.
I need to know what is the largest rim size you could put with stock suspension on a 69 lemans.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got 245/60-15's on the front, 275/60-15 drag radials on the rear. They fit, but barely - I needed 15X8 with 4.5" back-spacing to keep the rear tires inside the wells. Got mine from Specialty Wheel (now part of Coker Tire) which as far as I know the only company that makes 15X8's with 4.5"

Bear


----------

